# Imation SuperDisk - Macintosh LC II



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello, I have a few Imation SuperDisk 120MB Drives lying around here. The connect to a PC through the Parallel Port interface. I was wondering if you could connect it to a Macintosh LC II thought the SCSI port. Would I need a driver, or would it automatically work. Thanks Jaimy


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

redhat9 said:


> Hello, I have a few Imation SuperDisk 120MB Drives lying around here. The connect to a PC through the Parallel Port interface. I was wondering if you could connect it to a Macintosh LC II thought the SCSI port. Would I need a driver, or would it automatically work. Thanks Jaimy


I'd say you probably will need a driver. And even then, it might not work because the Imation SuperDisks were built several years after the LC IIs, so the hardware configuration is quite different. The SuperDisks came out with and were meant to run on white and teal colored PowerMac G3s (I think), running OS9 or OSX.

Only way to really know is plug that puppy in and see if it works.


----------

